# Sticky  A-Frame Legalities



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

*A-Frame Legalities.* (Author = Noel.)

D f T have stated they regard a-frames are legal provided they meet the lighting and braking regulations applicable to trailers, which is what the car is treated as, when towed. Temporary and universal "dolly" type a-frames can only be used to move a car to a place of safety or repair.

Therefore, they have given us a framework in which the concept is legal for car specific properly engineered and permanent modifications to turn cars into trailers but it is up to very tower to ensure that, in practice, their particular combination meets the trailer regulations each and every time they take to the road. This also applies to all other towers of caravans etc but as their trailers are not dual purpose like ours, it is much easier for them e.g. red triangles/towing vehicle registration are permanently affixed, auto reverse brakes, one axle etc.

Certain combinations meet these regulations and are therefore UK legal; others do not. It is incumbent on all of us that we do not give the authorities an excuse to legislate against towing cars on a-frames. In this country/commonwealth/USA most things are legal unless legislated against; in Napoleonic based law (most of the rest of the EU) the opposite applies i.e. every situation has to be specifically legislated for or its probably illegal!

Trailer regulations state that a trailer of less than 750KG GROSS VEHICLE WEIGHT (GVW) or Maximum Authorised Mass (MAM) (i.e. the specific maximum weight authorised of a trailer including its load), can be unbraked. Do NOT use the often quoted unladen ("kerb") weight and do not forget to add the weight of the a-frame itself to the car's MAM. Only "car" I know of under this MAM is the French Axiam.

However, if brakes ARE fitted to a trailer they must be continuously or semi-continuously operable (cable over-run, hydraulic, pneumatic). As all cars have brakes fitted it must be obvious (to Police, VOSA, anyone) that a-frames used to tow cars as trailers must be of the braked variety, irrespective of the MAM of the car. A braked a-frame pulls on the car's brake pedal via a cable operated by over-run when the M/H brakes (similar to a caravan). The requirement of a 50% braking efficiency for a trailer has been shown by Car-a-Tow to be easily achievable with the overun system employed, even without using the car's servo. In any event, D f T have stated, no facilities exist to check this requirement! I know that when my set-up is properly adjusted I can feel the car assisting the braking effect of the combination by not continuing to push hard after the car's brakes apply.

You may load both the M/H and the car (trailer) up to their respective MAM's but take care that axle, train weight, and tow hitch limits are not exceeded.

Train Weight is the ACTUAL combined weights of the M/H and trailer each and every time you take to the road. So, if the quoted kerbweights added together are over the plated maximum train weight you know that you are illegal before you even head for a weighbridge! If the car/trailer has a quoted gross vehicle weight/MAM less than the difference of the plated maximum train weight minus the MAM of the M/H and you are sure you have not overloaded the car/trailer (no, you cannot have persons in the car), or the M/H; then you can be pretty confident that the plated maximum trainweight will not be exceeded when VOSA take you to a weighbridge!

Some braked a-frame overun systems allow you to carefully reverse without pulling the car brakes on (you do not have momentum taking effect); others do not. NOTE the regulations DO NOT call for "auto reverse" brakes as fitted to caravans but the capability to reverse without manual intervention. They do not specify in what situation, how far or whether round corners. On surfaces with good friction (eg tarmac/concrete) I can reverse as far as I need to in a straightish line without the car's brakes engaging or the car's front wheels castoring (ie the rolling resistance is less than sideways resistance).

There is a debate whether the decceleration sensing electrically operated American "Brake Buddy" system meets the "semi-continuous" requirement. I personally do not see why it does not and it would allow people using un-braked a-frames to easily upgrade to a braked outfit but it is expensive.

Trailer regulations also state that red reflective trianglesmust be fitted to the rear and that the registration plate displayed is the same as the towing vehicle. I attach my triangles magnetically and also (not legally required) an "ON TOW" sign. The existing car lighting works from the MH without the need of a board (through cable) although some cars do need a board. The rear number plate is changed on the car each towed trip.

In other words, everything you have on other trailers/caravans should be replicated and is no more or less legal than they are when they take to the road with their fixed a-frames. There is no requirement for certificates of conformity, written "proof", or anything else more than that is required or provided by caravan/trailer suppliers and manufacturers.

Other EU states may possibly accept British combinations for temporary importation as long as our regulations are met but are not legally obliged to if they do not allow it for their own nationals. I have towed 1000's of miles for over 5 years in UK, France, Belgium, Holland and Germany with no problems at all from officialdom but with intense interest and enthusiasm from the public. Check with your insurer/s that they are ok with you pulling a car and with the modifications to the car; I have it in writing from my insurer/s that I am covered.

Noel Jones.


----------

